
GQ and Forbes Prevent access to browsers utilizing adblockers - mcoliver
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151229/08111133184/gq-forbes-go-after-adblocker-users-rather-than-their-own-shitty-advertising-inventory.shtml
======
bruceb
Company spends millions hiring reporters, photographers, editors, webmasters,
etc and then wants you do see a few ads. Oh the horror.

~~~
progressive_dad
Lots of companies spend money to run their business and have an online
presence. It doesn't give you an automatic "success" pass. It also doesn't
give you immunity from people laughing at you and ceasing to use your service
when you do something idiotic.

------
mobiuscog
Goodbye GQ and Forbes.

